# Installing new valley pan PVC valve and grommet



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

The parts are new. The engine is a 389 with tri-power. I have tried installing the grommet then the PVC valve, grommet goes in fairly easily, but the valve is a tight fit and could not get in. Then tried installing the grommet with the PVC valve installed and could not get that in the valley pan. There must be a trick to this, as it is in a tight location that’s difficult to access.
Any advice?


----------



## Rocketman269v (Oct 5, 2020)

Try spraying some silicone on the valve before installing it.


----------



## ragtopgoat (Sep 26, 2019)

Okay, I’ll answer my own question since I figured out an approach from another thread. I installed the new PVC valve in the new grommet and with a small bit of grease on the grommet, set it in place in the valley pan. I used a 22mm deep socket with an extension, which was big enough to go over the PVC valve and bottom out on the grommet. It was also narrow enough to squeeze in past the intake manifold. I put even pressure on the extension and pressed until it seated. Worked pretty well. Putting new hose on after it was installed was simple.


----------

